# quick cocktail sauce



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's a quick and easy cocktail sauce that is usually better and cheaper than anything that you can find in the store. You can play with the ingredients a little but I have found that this is a great basic recipe.

1 cup ketchup
3 tablespoons grated onion
3 tablespoons prepared horseradish
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons chopped fresh tarragon

Whisk all ingredients in medium bowl to blend. Cover and refrigerate sauce at least 1 hour or up to 2 days


----------



## Sharktooth Hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

I use:
Ketchup
Worchestershire sauce
Lemon
Horseradish (a little goes a long way)

Learned it in a restaurant - its mostly ketchup - haven't ever measured anything, just do it to taste


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I add a little old bay to mine along with either fresh sqeezed lime(if you have it) or some Nellie and Joe's Key West Lime juice.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

You'll be surprised what that tarragon does to your cocktail sauce. It really gives it a nice flavor.


----------

